# Hs621



## dadnjesse (Nov 24, 2015)

I bought an HS621 off Craigslist for $200.00. It looked to be in good shape, very little rust and the bottom of the bucket had a small bend on one side. I put on a new scrapper bar and lubed it up. I have an HSS1332 but got the single stage for my deck and little storms. This last storm in New Hampshire we got about 4 inches of heavy wet snow, so I fired up the HS621 and started on my deck. I couldn't believe how much more work it was to use that thing, it kept riding up on the snow and when I tried to pull it back in reverse the little wheels didn't want to cooperate in the wet snow. I finally had enough of that and got my HSS1332 out of the shed and finished. Also the 621 would stall out under load which I attributed to the carb. I just put on a brand new oem carb from Honda and tried it out and it no longer stalls out under load, but I still don't know if I should keep it or not.


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

The 621, IMHO, is the best single stage blower on the market. When you are blowing snow, tilt the bucket forward and this acts as a semi self propel mode. That thing should chew up and spit out wet snow better than your 1332. If it is not self propelling when tilting bucket, you may have to replace the paddles.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

The HS621 is widely regarded as one of the best single stage snow throwers ever produced and have a cult like following of diehard users. Can't say enough good things about the HS621.... Honda commercial GX160 engine (last Honda single stage built with commercial GX series engine), lightweight, easy to maneuver, superior power and torque, outstanding discharge distance even with wet snow.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

maybe user error.
just used my 20 yr old toro i fixed up, first ever single stage and only the 2nd year using any kind of sb.
here is me with a few inches of very heavy wet snow. easy to maneuver and paddles pull it along fairly quick. did stall a few times due to speed and type of snow.
fyi, wheels are not used when throwing snow and should be elevated off ground, paddles do all the work.
im not pushing it, its pulling me along for the ride.
heres me on the first time using it just from last week


----------



## dadnjesse (Nov 24, 2015)

Rockproof said:


> The 621, IMHO, is the best single stage blower on the market. When you are blowing snow, tilt the bucket forward and this acts as a semi self propel mode. That thing should chew up and spit out wet snow better than your 1332. If it is not self propelling when tilting bucket, you may have to replace the paddles.


Maybe it does need paddles not sure. When I looked at them I checked the space between the rubber and the housing and there isn't a lot of space between them so I assumed they were ok. Next storm I'll try again, definitely have more power since replacing the carb.


----------



## dadnjesse (Nov 24, 2015)

I didn't know that your supposed to tilt it forward, hopefully between the carb and user error I'll be fine.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

dadnjesse said:


> I didn't know that your supposed to tilt it forward, hopefully between the carb and user error I'll be fine.


yes, the paddles are the pulling force and not u pushing it. careful as it will take off so slowly tilt it forward until u get a feel for it.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

I love my HS621 and I am from the same area as you are, last storm I didnt fire up my bigger machine as it snowed and then it rained on top of it which froze later, this was a job for a single stage machine that can thrash on the snow and chew it up. Thats exactly what the 621 did, cleaned the driveway right down to the blacktop, check the tension on the handle wire, if its not exerting enough tension the belt to keep the auger spinning under load then you WILL have the machine ride up on snow every chance it'll get it.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

*If anyone in the northeast is looking for one,
Honda HS621 snow blower - $75 in Greenland, NH*








Honda HS621 snow blower - general for sale - by owner


Honda snow blower runs great HS621 If the add is up it’s still available



nh.craigslist.org


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> *If anyone in the northeast is looking for one,
> Honda HS621 snow blower - $75 in Greenland, NH*
> 
> 
> ...


get it for me and I'll pick up in a couple years......


----------

